# Silence of the (dead) R-Rabbits.



## Raindance (17/12/21)

Something is really churning around in my mind and I need to set it free.

Our vaping community loves hype and mostly the hype has some element of truth to it though the opposite is also true. So, when something comes along that is a real game changer, and no hype arrises, I get worried.

The latest evolution in our vaping world has to be the introduction of pods and RTA's that allow for the easy building of vertical mesh coils as have been used in sub-Ohm tanks for a number of years. Yet, besides a few stern believers, the forum is not really buzzing with excitement on this breakthrough.

How is it that something as remarkable and technically perfect like the Dead Rabbit R RTA only gets a fleeting mention?

Everyone can now have an RTA that stacks up, dare I say knock the socks off, anything out there at any price. There is no longer any need to purchase ridiculously priced custom coils, made from materials found only in Valhalla and blessed by the new gods and the old, sit and meticulously install them, strum them, get the wicking just right and placed perfectly in wicking ports.

At last we have an atomiser that is affordable and does not need special coils and skills to deliver the perfect vape. So why no hype!?

Best Regards

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Paul33 (17/12/21)

So far what’s been off putting to me is the fact that the replacement coils only come in one resistance. 

that’s the only reason I haven’t tried it because what if I don’t like that coil? I have zero options to try something else. 

otherwise I love the concept and mesh generally has great flavour and the ease of the build is very appealing but for me personally the lack of options is a deal breaker.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (17/12/21)

Paul33 said:


> So far what’s been off putting to me is the fact that the replacement coils only come in one resistance.
> 
> that’s the only reason I haven’t tried it because what if I don’t like that coil? I have zero options to try something else.
> 
> otherwise I love the concept and mesh generally has great flavour and the ease of the build is very appealing but for me personally the lack of options is a deal breaker.



It's a fantastic tank and concept~ ... The coil resistance can be "_modified_" fairly easily by simply cutting off up to 2/3 of the mesh at the top, and it can be shortened too, by carefully rolling up the mesh onto one, (or both of the legs) ... this is required if you wished to use the SMRT mesh in the Rabbit R, and or wished to reduce the coil inner diameter for MTL purposes ... both of which I've done successfully.

Or .... maybe? someone will start bringing in the SMRT RPM mesh, and or the Coilmaster mesh, as they both offer 0.4 and 0.8 Ohm mesh as standard

Reactions: Winner 4 | Informative 3


----------



## Stranger (17/12/21)

My 2 C
I have the Voopoo tank and the Wotofo PNP coils, and you are right, great flavour for most juices, easy rebuild and cost effective. For me though, the Dead Rabbit tank would just be another extension of what I already have. For all day vaping the Intake single coil RTA and the Dvarw clones cannot be beaten so that leaves the other gear I own as session pieces. I have straight mechs, pot mods, RDA's RDTA's all that can produce a multitude of variances to my vaping experience. 

Whilst I applaud the innovation, it came too late to grab my Fomo, maybe if it was before the pods? it might have done, but not now.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (17/12/21)

When something comes along and challenges the status quo, humans first reaction is to discount whatever threatens their status quo, (_further reading see ego_)

There are two tanks that I'm literally blown away by ... the Rabbit R and the Riftcore Duo, neither of which stands out in the marketplace 

The Riftcore apparently?  poisons you with it's ceramic pads, (that's _according to Jai Haze, who successfully ruined any success it might have enjoyed, by publicly claiming that Ceramic Pads poison vapers _). I've subsequently disproved this untruth, by having them analysed in the Wits Chem Eng Lab, to which Stainless and Ni80 coils do in fact release poisonous oxides! ... and yet the ceramic, (_aka GLASS_), pads release nothing! ... Nice going Jai

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 6


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (17/12/21)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> It's a fantastic tank and concept~ ... The coil resistance can be "_modified_" fairly easily by simply cutting off up to 2/3 of the mesh at the top, and it can be shortened too, by carefully rolling up the mesh onto one, (or both of the legs) ... this is required if you wished to use the SMRT mesh in the Rabbit R, and or wished to reduce the coil inner diameter for MTL purposes ... both of which I've done successfully.
> 
> Or .... maybe? someone will start bringing in the SMRT RPM mesh, and or the Coilmaster mesh, as they both offer 0.4 and 0.8 Ohm mesh as standard
> 
> View attachment 246596



Great idea @Intuthu Kagesi 

Please give us the approximate resistance if you reduce the height of a normal width SMRT mesh. In other words, giving it a slight haircut without rolling the mesh around the legs.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33 (17/12/21)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Jai Haze



ja but he’s a doos

Reactions: Agree 4 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (17/12/21)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Great idea @Intuthu Kagesi
> 
> Please give us the approximate resistance if you reduce the height of a normal width SMRT mesh. In other words, giving it a slight haircut without rolling the mesh around the legs.



Sure ... the trimmed SMRT measures 0.21 Ohm on a Gen, (_see attached pic_)

Both the SMRT and Rabbit R mesh are 0.2 Ohm, so;
Cutting off 1/4 will give you 0.27 Ohm;
Cutting it in half will give you 0.4 Ohm, and;
Cutting off 3/4 would give you 0.8 Ohm

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (17/12/21)

Thanks for the answer @Intuthu Kagesi .

If you cut it in half to get 0.4Ohm, is the flavour noticeably less?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stranger (17/12/21)

Paul33 said:


> ja but he’s a doos



How can you say that ?


You are being far too kind.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (17/12/21)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Thanks for the answer @Intuthu Kagesi .
> 
> If you cut it in half to get 0.4Ohm, is the flavour noticeably less?



So the short answer is no ... Your assumption is correct that you would think that the flavour would be reduced, however I noticed something interesting ... a bit like the micro coil effect.
At the same power level, (_albeit higher resistance_), the vape temp / throat hit AND flavour improved, which prompted my next test;

The reduction in diameter and shift to a loose MTL, (_which certainly was more restrictive_), however flavour took a bit of a hit as the resistance went back down again with the shortening of the distance between "_posts_"

I'm looking at building up a small spot welder to tack leads onto mesh, (_in between my other 65536 projects _), unless someone beats me to it, and brings in either the SMRT RPM mesh, and or the Coilmaster mesh, in which case we'd all have the best of both worlds

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (17/12/21)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> So the short answer is no ... Your assumption is correct that you would think that the flavour would be reduced, however I noticed something interesting ... a bit like the micro coil effect.
> At the same power level, (_albeit higher resistance_), the vape temp / throat hit AND flavour improved, which prompted my next test;
> 
> The reduction in diameter and shift to a loose MTL, (_which certainly was more restrictive_), however flavour took a bit of a hit as the resistance went back down again with the shortening of the distance between "_posts_"
> ...




Great, I will try it with my next build. Unfortunately did a full pit stop yesterday and replaced three SMRT coils plus the DR R.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (17/12/21)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Great, I will try it with my next build. Unfortunately did a full pit stop yesterday and replaced three SMRT coils plus the DR R.



Another thing you can try, is to cut the mesh with a scalpel to increase the resistance, like this;



(_I haven't tried this yet, but it will work_)

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 1 | Creative 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (17/12/21)

@Raindance . Sorry that we hijacked your thread by discussing mods to SMRT and Dead Rabbit R coils.



Raindance said:


> How is it that something as remarkable and technically perfect like the Dead Rabbit R RTA only gets a fleeting mention?



I really can't give you a decent answer but I can make one attempt.

Firstly, hobby vapers often look down on pod and sub-ohm tanks. They are not seen to be the real deal. Secondly, mesh RTAs with horizontal builds (with tampon sized wicks) were apt to deliver dry hits like nothing else. Once you have experienced this you probably would want nothing to do with mesh anywhere near an RTA. The rebuildable mesh coils were brought out for sub-ohm pod tanks and would therefore be of little interest to many hobby vaperists. 

If Hellvape had "invented" the rebuildable method and used it in the Dead Rabbit R, I think that many more vapers would have viewed it as a major advance in RTAs. It would have been seen as an amazing flavour producing RTA without any pod or sub-ohm baggage.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Timwis (17/12/21)

Those into stock coil sub-ohm tanks I assume are put off by the rebuildable aspect while those who build see this too much akin to a sub-ohm tank rather than an RTA! Both are missing out on a great concept that delivers both functionality and performance! Actually from what I gather it is selling well so hopefully different resistant meshes will get released as needing to manipulate other available mesh strips isn't ideal and will also put off many!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (17/12/21)

Not having a whole lot of experience with the R-Tank with DL juice and my way of vaping, but more experience in regards to Mrs Chuck Norris Lungs using it with MTL juice and her ways, here is my take on it from her point of view:

Is the flavor on point with the SMRT coils in the voopoo pods? Yes, yes it is
Does she love it for it's performance and what she wants from it? Yes, yes she does
Does it leak like the SMRT and PnP coils does with MTL (50/50) juice? Yes, yes it does (but nothing that a little bit of daily maintenance cannot sort out)

But, at the pricepoint of R-Tank coils vs a set of pre-wrapped coils for my RTA's, the R-Tank is a winner just like the SMRT Coils. 

I can't use Mesh Stock replacement coils (whether stock coils or rebuildable) as I kill them off in 3 to 4 days.

As for innovation, it was brilliantly done! I had to explain it to the Mrs before I bought it for her: "now take one of these SMRT coils and build it into the deck of one of my RTA's. Now you have a SMRT RTA that works like mine, but tastes like yours". She was sold on it! And now she gets mighty p'd off when it is time for a coil change and she only has the SMRT's to vape on while I do a pitstop.

Will I get one for me to use, most likely not as I like the coil wrapping, cotton fitting hobby building side of it. But if I reach the point of boredom and annoyance of it all I shall convert to one or two of these and in time will learn to find my limits to killing coils and extending their life as I adapt to it because going the cartridge and stock coil route will not be an option at all.

It is a pity that this R-Tank did not get the usual Dead Rabbit Hype it deserved and it is almost like HellVape just plugged it into the market to fill a gap between their other big projects. By now everyone is used to the DR RDA/RTA and a V2 and V3 is more of a step forward than a V1 of a new range for the Die Hard Dead Rabbit fans.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Raindance (17/12/21)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> @Raindance . Sorry that we hijacked your thread by discussing mods to SMRT and Dead Rabbit R coils.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Come to think of it you are making a very valid point. Vaping for six years the fourth of this month I have done the hobby thing, gone through all the stages and did enjoy it very much. Now all I want is the best vape possible with the least amount of fiddling and expense. 

Some comments above echo what I told you at the vape meet last Saturday, I am happy with the PnP coils, is it worth it buying the DR?
Well, I am glad I took your advice. The Wotofo PnP's are great, the DR however, is amazing. Airflow wide open there is zero restriction, too much air for even me, I find the build even easier than the PnP's, and the mouthfeel of the vape is really unsurpassed. I bet even menthol will taste creamy in this tank.

As for coil choices, I can not wish for more than the standard mesh gives me. I really could not be bothered with trying anything else.

Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Timwis (17/12/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Does it leak like the SMRT and PnP coils does with MTL (50/50) juice? Yes, yes it does (but nothing that a little bit of daily maintenance cannot sort out)



I don't think any tank will have zero leaking if it both has bottom airflow slots and allows for DL vaping but personally I haven't found the R-Tank to leak unless left with a full tank not used for a couple of days, then I find it has wept slightly (I find Voopoo PnP coils leak like sieves in comparison)! Airflows now even with MTL set-ups are not ideal with 50/50 juice, it's just too thin for modern designs!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Mollie (17/12/21)

Paul33 said:


> ja but he’s a doos


Sies

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (17/12/21)

Raindance said:


> As for coil choices, I can not wish for more than the standard mesh gives me.



We both make our own juice (vape), With the amount of juice needed to keep the R happy maybe some would prefer lower wattages. When you DIY the cost of juice doesn't really enter into the equation.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## DavyH (17/12/21)

Paul33 said:


> ja but he’s a doos


A pithy and accurate summation.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (17/12/21)

@DarthBranMuffin 
The "quick and dirty" fix for the SMRT "leak" when using 50/50 juice is to cut a small piece of tin foil and wrap it 3/4 of the way around the coil before screwing the top cover on. The foil should ideally block three of the four wicking holes.
In the case of the Rabbit R with 50/50 juice, it's a little more tricky as you need to place a strip of tin foil over the cotton before pushing it into place, so that only the cotton "join" is available as a wicking port. The "join" needs to be cut about 1mm away from the base once installed, and ... fluffed up.

Reactions: Informative 2 | Useful 1


----------



## DougP (17/12/21)

I have also come full circle (vaping for 8 years) 
From the first devices available, through sub ohm tanks, dual and single coil rebuildable RTA's, squonking and finally mesh RTA's. 

I also reached the stage where I just wanted a simple rebuildable DL RTA that ticked all the boxes when it came to flavour, ease of build and practical daily use.
Along came the SMRT PNP rebuilable and it ticked a lot of the boxes, BUT, trying to open that dam fill port grommit with my big fingers and that drip tip just irritated the hell out of me.

The gods must have heard me because enter the Dead Rabbit R..

This RTA has ticked every box for me.
I have 2 and they have replaced all my existing RTA's.
Flavour is top notch... Better than the SMRT PNP 
Rebuilding is a breeze 
And as for practicality it is great when it comes to filling.
I clean and reuse my mesh and wick with Dischem organic cotton pads and have absolutely no leaking what so ever.

Best RTA I have ever owned.
This RTA has also killed any fomo I have for any new type of RTA.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (17/12/21)

I have been thinking of buying the dead rabbit since our last vape meet, I think I am going to now.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## DougP (17/12/21)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> @DarthBranMuffin
> The "quick and dirty" fix for the SMRT "leak" when using 50/50 juice is to cut a small piece of tin foil and wrap it 3/4 of the way around the coil before screwing the top cover on. The foil should ideally block three of the four wicking holes.
> In the case of the Rabbit R with 50/50 juice, it's a little more tricky as you need to place a strip of tin foil over the cotton before pushing it into place, so that only the cotton "join" is available as a wicking port. The "join" needs to be cut about 1mm away from the base once installed, and ... fluffed up.


You got nothing to loose.

Pop off to Dischem and get yourself these cotton pads.
Cut 2 strips to same size as dead rabbit strips.
Place together and wick (don't peel off outer edges, use as is)

Right now I have absolutely no leaks using these on 70/30 juice. 
Even let it stand for 2 days and no leaks.
It might just work with the 50/50.

Reactions: Informative 5 | Creative 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (17/12/21)

Dischem and Checkers, here I come for cotton and foil! 

Thanks @Intuthu Kagesi & @DougP !

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## DougP (17/12/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Dischem and Checkers, here I come for cotton and foil!
> 
> Thanks @Intuthu Kagesi & @DougP !


I only found this brand at Dischem so I think it might be a Dischem only brand

If you wanna try this on the SMRT PNP then use 1 and a half strips. Cut 2 strips and peel one in half

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Paul33 (17/12/21)

The vaper said:


> Sies

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (17/12/21)

DougP said:


> You got nothing to loose.
> 
> Pop off to Dischem and get yourself these cotton pads.
> Cut 2 strips to same size as dead rabbit strips.
> ...



Thanks Doug ... I'll certainly give it a shot, as I can't fault their "_soft organic balls_" in mesh or coils, MTL and DTL.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance (17/12/21)

Paul33 said:


>


C’mon guys, Karen comes in all shapes and forms. Jai did not choose being what he is, a willing audience of the unwashed masses forced him in this direction. Not his fault at all.

Regards

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Grand Guru (17/12/21)

Leaving the design and looks aside, not only the Rabbit R came with innovation but the execution is as perfect in my opinion… the lack of variety of compatible coils may be a con but honestly the .2 coils are so consistent and offer such an awesome vaping experience that I doubt I’m going to try anything else. I actually stocked up on coils from vaperite and I’ll most likely get another tank. It’s hands down the best tank I bought this year.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Timwis (17/12/21)

Grand Guru said:


> Leaving the design and looks aside, not only the Rabbit R came with innovation but the execution is as perfect in my opinion… the lack of variety of compatible coils may be a con but honestly the .2 coils are so consistent and offer such an awesome vaping experience that I doubt I’m going to try anything else. I actually stocked up on coils from vaperite and I’ll most likely get another tank. It’s hands down the best tank I bought this year.


To add to that when testing I found the supplied mesh quite versatile with different wattages as long as the set wattage was matched to a degree with the airflow setting and I am pretty sure different resistant meshes will come out soon, as this would turn the R into an even bigger seller!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## zadiac (18/12/21)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> When something comes along and challenges the status quo, humans first reaction is to discount whatever threatens their status quo, (_further reading see ego_)
> 
> There are two tanks that I'm literally blown away by ... the Rabbit R and the Riftcore Duo, neither of which stands out in the marketplace
> 
> The Riftcore apparently?  poisons you with it's ceramic pads, (that's _according to Jai Haze, who successfully ruined any success it might have enjoyed, by publicly claiming that Ceramic Pads poison vapers _). I've subsequently disproved this untruth, by having them analysed in the Wits Chem Eng Lab, to which Stainless and Ni80 coils do in fact release poisonous oxides! ... and yet the ceramic, (_aka GLASS_), pads release nothing! ... Nice going Jai



I never take anything he says serious and avoid his videos like covid. He's irritating and a drama queen. He makes mountains out of molehills and half the time he has no idea what he's talking about.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Munro31 (18/12/21)

It does have plenty flavour, but I still gravitate back to my single coil RTA/bridges. It is a real flavour machine with milkshakes, especially my favorite lime milkshake.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (18/12/21)

Hellvape did themselves a disservice by not marketing the Dead Rabbit R as an RTA. On their website, they include it under the subheading "Tank" alongside the Fat Rabbit Subohm Tank.




If they had marketed it as a new vertical mesh coil RTA they would have had much more interest from RTA users. 

On the other hand (insert Naas Botha impersonation here), perhaps Hellvape saw an opportunity to convert Subohm users to rebuildable coils.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Paul33 (18/12/21)

Munro31 said:


> my favorite lime milkshake.



which one is that may I ask?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Munro31 (18/12/21)

Paul33 said:


> which one is that may I ask?


TKO , it's bloody good!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Timwis (18/12/21)

Even being shallow isn't it a good looking atomizer to boot, although performance is much more important looks still is important to many!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (18/12/21)

Timwis said:


> Even being shallow isn't it a good looking atomizer to boot, although performance is much more important looks still is important to many!



As I've said many times, looks are way down on my priority list. In my somewhat irrelevant opinion, the Dead Rabbit R is OK looking. It is definitely inoffensive. It is better looking than many popular tanks.

Strangely DJLsb Vapes said that the looks were the only negative factor about the RTA. He tempered his opinion by saying that the looks had grown on him. Overall he rated it as by far the best rebuildable mesh atomiser on the market and gave it an A+.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (20/12/21)

A quick update on the wicking and leaking with 50/50 juice ...
The Dischem pads @DougP suggested in this thread are the bomb! 

No foil required, and they wick perfectly, with no leaks on the overnight / two day test ... I would say considerably better than the Hellvape Rabbit R, the Wotofo SMRT and Japanese Cotton wrt 50/50 juice, and bonus ... they're $%&* load cheaper to boot!

Reactions: Winner 3 | Informative 1


----------



## DougP (20/12/21)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> A quick update on the wicking and leaking with 50/50 juice ...
> The Dischem pads @DougP suggested in this thread are the bomb!
> 
> No foil required, and they wick perfectly, with no leaks on the overnight / two day test ... I would say considerably better than the Hellvape Rabbit R, the Wotofo SMRT and Japanese Cotton wrt 50/50 juice, and bonus ... they're $%&* load cheaper to boot!


Glad they work....
I have not had any leaks using these pads, on filling and also on the 2 day standing test

Reactions: Winner 4 | Informative 1


----------



## Raindance (27/12/21)

Rebuilt both tanks now, the SS and Matte Black. The one I just burnt the coil clean and re-wicked using one of the supplied wicks. The other I cut a single piece of Coil Master organic cotton to size and used that in stead. Both tanks performing admirably with no issues at all.

Dry firing the coils got the to shine like new again, should be able to get a considerable number of used out of a single coil.

Next time I will use a Wotofo PnP mesh and see how that goes.

Regards

Reactions: Winner 4 | Informative 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (27/12/21)

Hellvape Dead Rabbit R RTA Tank Atomizer (Luxury Standard Edition SS) $ 39.38





What a bargain.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## DougP (27/12/21)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Hellvape Dead Rabbit R RTA Tank Atomizer (Luxury Standard Edition SS) $ 39.38
> 
> 
> View attachment 247132
> ...


Dam that is a bargain...

Then again my 80 Dischem cotton pads @ R30.00 (one per wick) and cleaning of my 20 coils is also a bargain.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Tumatsu (27/12/21)

What sort of wattage can you push with the 0.2 coil? I find mesh usually produces excellent flavour but the vape is too cool for my liking.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mollie (27/12/21)

I'm really following this thread and are really keen on getting this rta .i like my pnp rta tank the flavour is good and to build is fast,simple and effective
looking at some YT videos this R tank seem to deliver also great flavour

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (27/12/21)

Tumatsu said:


> What sort of wattage can you push with the 0.2 coil? I find mesh usually produces excellent flavour but the vape is too cool for my liking.
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk



Hellvape recommend 40 to 50Watts, which should be warm enough for most

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raindance (28/12/21)

Tumatsu said:


> What sort of wattage can you push with the 0.2 coil? I find mesh usually produces excellent flavour but the vape is too cool for my liking.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Running mine at 50W. Does sixty with ease but the vape is a bit to warm for my liking.

Regards

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (28/12/21)

Daniel of DJLsb Vapes vapes it at 70W. No dry hits ever. "It's been performing incredibly well, to say the least".

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Paul33 (28/12/21)

Raindance said:


> Running mine at 50W. Does sixty with ease but the vape is a bit to warm for my liking.
> 
> Regards


Is there a distinct drop in flavour if you drop the watts?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance (28/12/21)

Paul33 said:


> Is there a distinct drop in flavour if you drop the watts?


Went down to 25 in increments of about 5W. Volume reduced but flavour not noticeably, although there is a difference or reduction noticed when returning to 45W. May be more that the mouth feel changes not the actual flavour profile.

Regards

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Paul33 (28/12/21)

Raindance said:


> Went down to 25 in increments of about 5W. Volume reduced but flavour not noticeably, although there is a difference or reduction noticed when returning to 45W. May be more that the mouth feel changes not the actual flavour profile.
> 
> Regards


Magic thank you. Keen on this tank. Might take the plunge.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (28/12/21)

Paul33 said:


> Magic thank you. Keen on this tank. Might take the plunge.



https://www.ecigssa.co.za/dead-rabbit-r-with-rmc-at-all-day-vapes.t74971/

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Raindance (28/12/21)

With the help of @Timwis I purchased a DR-R for my daughter in the UK for Xmas. Was delivered within two days and I can report back that she also only has good things to report back.

Thanks for the recommendations Timwis.

Regards

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (28/12/21)

Raindance said:


> Went down to 25 in increments of about 5W. Volume reduced but flavour not noticeably, although there is a difference or reduction noticed when returning to 45W. May be more that the mouth feel changes not the actual flavour profile.
> Regards



I've noticed a flavour bell curve starting around 20Watts and ending around 60Watts, and agree that it's more about the specific nuances of the juice(s) along with mouthfeel ... I do find above 40/45Watts not really my "cup of tea" wrt vape temp ... then again ... some like it hot

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Grand Guru (28/12/21)

I started at 60 Watts progressively dropped the power to 40ish... the wick lasts much longer and the flavour is still top notch. But I guess it depends more on the juice you use in it

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Timwis (28/12/21)

Raindance said:


> With the help of @Timwis I purchased a DR-R for my daughter in the UK for Xmas. Was delivered within two days and I can report back that she also only has good things to report back.
> 
> Thanks for the recommendations Timwis.
> 
> Regards


Unfortunately my prediction of heavily drowning my sorrows in my Christmas Apple JD and Jim Beam Red Stag while listening to the Boxing Day Test also came to pass!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tumatsu (28/12/21)

Thank you for the replies; there doesn't seem to be any negatives or niggles with this tank. 

Getting the tank is easy enough here in the UK, but not many vendors are stocking the mesh/cotton. Cotton I suppose could be substituted but the mesh with the welded posts would be more of a challenge. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (14/1/22)

Okay! Okay! I'm sold already...

@YeOldeOke - site order and payment incoming

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (16/1/22)

Hi @AstroT .

Regarding your question on rebuilding PnP coils.

The answer is Wotofo SMRT Coils. They look like this :










And you rebuild them like this :








Don't worry about the pics, it's easier than it looks. You can look at a video of it being done here:




You can buy them here :

https://www.vapeking.co.za/wotofo-smrt-pnp-rebuildable-coil-kit.html


Several other vape shops sell them.


Having said all this, if I were you, I would go for the Dead Rabbit R tank. This could maybe be an upgrade in the future. You can read comments about it in this thread or look at a video here:

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## AstroT (16/1/22)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Hi @AstroT .
> You can buy them here :
> 
> https://www.vapeking.co.za/wotofo-smrt-pnp-rebuildable-coil-kit.html
> ...




I was actually looking at this tank earlier this morning and I am very tempted but just not sure if it's worth the cost just yet. 

My Voopoo pod has been quite flawless so far and can hit 80watt so think that smrtcoil kit looks like the way forward for me for now.
I want to buy a few more voopoo pods simply for the easy change if I want a different flavor (just take the one off and put another on as they are held on by a magnet).

Anyway, I added that kit to my basket but want to also get mesh and cotton strips while at it, but what is the equivalent to voopoo vm6 (80w)?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (16/1/22)

The SMRT Coils are 0.2 Ohms.

Not much of a difference. Start at a low wattage and work your way up until you find your preferred level.


I see that you live in Pretoria. Why don't you go across to JHB for their next vape meet on 22.1.2022?

You will meet a nice bunch of guys who share your interest. Several of them are very experienced vapers and will be able and willing to answer all of your questions. All of them started off like you and have gained valuable experience over the years. They could also demonstrate how to build your coils.

I can only speak about my experience of several years of Cape Town Vape Meets where the atmosphere is totally relaxed and informal. They are a great bunch of guys and even a couple of girls from time to time. I have learned a lot from them.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## AstroT (17/1/22)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> View attachment 248434
> 
> View attachment 248435
> 
> ...



I ended up buying 3 Wotofo SMRT Coil kits and two more voopoo pods so that I can charge 3 pods at a time.

Just thought, for R110 for the Wotofo SMRT Coil kit and R71.00 for a Voopoo PNP Replacement pod it makes much more sense to me.

The whole voopoo pod tank costs R220 including two coils so for R330 I get a rebuild-able coil kit 

Half the price of the rabbit...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (17/1/22)

AstroT said:


> Half the price of the rabbit...



It is cheaper but the Dead Rabbit has the following advantages.

Quarter turn top fill
Metal tank with glass
Cheaper coils (R60 instead of R110)
One-piece - no magnets 
Replaceable drip-tip
Better looking
No or less leaking/condensation
Easier to build
Choice of five colour configurations
The refill bung on the Voopoo Tank will eventually wear out and no replacements are sold (mine already feels looser than the new ones).


So ... after buying five or six sets of coils you will have paid the same amount and will have all the advantages listed above.

Don't get me wrong, I still like the Voopoo PnP tank with SMRT Coils and currently run at least two all the time.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Raindance (17/1/22)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> It is cheaper but the Dead Rabbit has the following advantages.
> 
> Quarter turn top fill
> Metal tank with glass
> ...


@AstroT , make no mistake, you did make a wise decision and will certainly not be disappointed going with rebuildable vertical mesh coils and the Voopoo tank is an awesome piece of kit.

I actually like the low profile, one piece, quick swap design. Goes great with a blacked out mod as well if matchy matchy is your thing.

What mostly separates the two for me is the unbelievable amount of airflow of this Rabbit. Fully open it is on parr with dual coil big bore RDA’s like the Goon and similar 810 tipped cloud chuckers. 
My PnP tanks now feel like RDL rather than Direct Lung. Running fruity menthol/ice in them. Big gulps of which are not my thing.

so I guess what I am trying to say is that getting RDA performance from a really easy rebuildable tank using cheap a chips coils is what justifies the price difference for me.

Other than that I still maintain the opinion that the humble PnP tank will also outperform most if not all RTA’s out there.

Regards

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## ivc_mixer (17/1/22)

It arrived! So tonight I will be attempting my first builds. Got 2 sets of spare coils and cotton as well just in case.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Raindance (17/1/22)

ivc_mixer said:


> It arrived! So tonight I will be attempting my first builds. Got 2 sets of spare coils and cotton as well just in case.


Just in time after your visit with the lord of the flies.

Just remember leg side up, mesh side down, cut corner top left, legs pointing down.

Enjoy,

Regards

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (17/1/22)

Raindance said:


> Just in time after your visit with the lord of the flies.
> 
> Just remember leg side up, mesh side down, cut corner top left, legs pointing down.
> 
> ...


Legs up, legs down. I thought I'm changing coils but sounds more like a Pilates class now.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (17/1/22)

Raindance said:


> the humble PnP tank will also outperform most if not all RTA’s out there.



I must say that I agree with this but must add that I am not well-known for my juice tasting abilities. The Vpoo PnP and DR R tick all the boxes for me. They obviously exclude MTL and very restricted RDL vapers.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Grand Guru (17/1/22)

This tank rocks!

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## AstroT (17/1/22)

Sorry for the general responses, just a few things I thought I should reply to. 

I will try get to a meetup but at the moment I'm doing 5 days as an employee and another 2 as a self employed type each week, it really messes with all my hobbies and interests but pays the bills  

I really do want to buy the rabbit, and will, but not for this mod. I'll get it it's own mod, for now as the initial outlay has been quite crazy for someone going from R75 a carton on average to around a R3k outlay, let's just say I'm all in but not quite affordable at this point. 

I've been smoking for 30 years, 2 to 4 packs a day for at least 20 of those years, the simple fact that I have not bought or even want to buy smokes after buying this setup should be a good indication of how much I am enjoy this.

Cravings are still an issue but as I'm going to get higher than 6mg/ml juice I think that is a non issue or will be soon at any rate.

Anyway thank you all for the advice, support and suggestions, I truly appreciate it.

I've woken up for days now without coughing, I actually woke up at 3am this morning and had a glass of water without a coughing fit 
does not sound like much but it's been years since I could do that. 

Anyway, here is a random video of me using my kit @60w.

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Raindance (17/1/22)

AstroT said:


> Sorry for the general responses, just a few things I thought I should reply to.
> 
> I will try get to a meetup but at the moment I'm doing 5 days as an employee and another 2 as a self employed type each week, it really messes with all my hobbies and interests but pays the bills
> 
> ...



Awesome! Does not matter how we do it or what tools we use. Anyone beating the cancer sticks is a winner in my book!

We are all behind you @AstroT. 

Congrats and keep it up!


Regards

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## ivc_mixer (17/1/22)

Flavour is good, very good indeed!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Grand Guru (17/1/22)

AstroT said:


> Sorry for the general responses, just a few things I thought I should reply to.
> 
> I will try get to a meetup but at the moment I'm doing 5 days as an employee and another 2 as a self employed type each week, it really messes with all my hobbies and interests but pays the bills
> 
> ...



You don’t have to buy a new juice. You can simply buy nicotine and Nic up your juice stepwise until you reach that sweet spot which you may not find with commercial juices often labelled at 3, 6, 9, 12 and sometimes 18mg.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rivera (17/1/22)

Guys, I just bought a Dead Rabbit R  Going to be keeping an eye on this thread for tips!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (18/1/22)

For anyone wanting to buy the Dead Rabbit R the best price that I have seen is at All Day Vapes. I paid almost R 200 more than their price.

https://alldayvapes.co.za/product/hellvape-dead-rabbit-r-tank-atomizer-6-5ml/




Their replacement coils cost R54.09

Reactions: Agree 3 | Winner 3 | Informative 2 | Useful 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (18/1/22)

I bought it early and literally paid the price for it.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Can relate 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (18/1/22)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> I bought it early and literally paid the price for it.



Me too, but, I stocked up on mesh and cotton from All Day Vapes afterwards... which now makes up for it.

As for tips and tricks: I don't use it myself, it is in the arsenal of Mrs Chuck Norris Lungs at 35-40W with 50/50 12-18mg Freebase juice. I have tried Muji, Dart King, Dischem cotton, tinfoil around the cotton for her. As for the other cottons, she did not like the taste it gave off and it was back to Hellvape Cotton for her. The foil did help, for about a day. 

With the higher power and heat and 50/50 juice it makes the juice run through eventually cause seeping (not condensation) in both the R Tank and the PnP pods. The only thing that seemed to help with the R Tank is placing the mesh as low down as possible on the cotton before wrapping it around the coiling rod, therefore having more cotton poking out above the mesh. That way it seals more on the top end against the rubber seal inside the chimney and less chance of leaking. The cotton then gets wet and expands more making a seal up top.

I can't comment on DL juice (70/30 and the likes), but MTL juice takes about 2 to 3 days before it starts seeping into the bottom. A little bit of daily maintenance and cleaning makes it livable and on her vaping style it takes about 5 to 6 days before I have to change the cotton out. Still cheaper than paying R60-R80 for a stock coil every week.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4 | Informative 2


----------



## Rivera (18/1/22)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> For anyone wanting to buy the Dead Rabbit R the best price that I have seen is at All Day Vapes. I paid almost R 200 more than their price.
> 
> https://alldayvapes.co.za/product/hellvape-dead-rabbit-r-tank-atomizer-6-5ml/
> 
> ...



Thanks Puff!

Damn, paid R200 more  BUT really hoping this tank is a win, so if I go for a second one I’m getting it there

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Grand Guru (18/1/22)

Just beware that the coils stock at all day vapes is very low. I just checked now…

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (18/1/22)

I mix at 65/35 and have no leaking/condensation issues. Having said that it is always in rotation so it doesn't sit. I use the Hellvape cotton.

Mrs Chuck Norris Lungs probably gets good flavour at only 35-40W because of the high PG.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (18/1/22)

Maybe we should do a group buy of this? USD 42

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Rivera (18/1/22)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Maybe we should do a group buy of this? USD 42
> 
> View attachment 248532



Let me catch up and try this tank first  If all goes well, and if others are keen, count me in!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (18/1/22)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> I mix at 65/35 and have no leaking/condensation issues. Having said that it is always in rotation so it doesn't sit. I use the Hellvape cotton.
> 
> Mrs Chuck Norris Lungs probably gets good flavour at only 35-40W because of the high PG.



It's a love/hate relationship for her.. the flavor vs the bit of leaking (that she does not have to fix)... win win for her...




Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Maybe we should do a group buy of this? USD 42
> 
> View attachment 248532



I'm in for a SS one... 95 weeks worth of mesh and cotton for $42 and you get a matching tank for free...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## KrayFish404 (18/1/22)

The tank fits nicely on a SMOK Prince stick mod. I am sure by this time everyone who had the kit tossed the rubbish tank by now. The coil handles the fixed volts perfectly.

However, the DR-R does not handle high VG juice very well. I am not getting dry hits, it is just very muted, even 75/25 is a dry vape. Most likely a 60/40 will do the trick. I would blame the cotton they provide, I've even scraped the top and bottom layers off, which did improve the wicking and taste, but only marginally. It is very thick, and not designed for max VG. I would want to try out Japanese pads next.

The idea behind this tank is great. But I totally agree - it needs other types of mesh, and the idea of a different sized tool for changing the inner diameter would be grand. And for me, different types of cotton, or at least make it peelable.

Grand idea, fairly well executed, but to me _[[personally]]_, in the end, it is a mediocre vape. There are just too many atomizers out there that is so much better. 

If you have troubles building, get leaking and just don't have a mentor to assist, but want to build coils (ie save money by not buying stock coils) get an RDTA. And no don't get the Arbiter (love it) or Zeus (hate it) or OBS Engine (despise it, again, all just my opinion) - they will all leak if built improper or if the build has been left too long, just not to the outside, but a mouth full of juice is as unfavourable as a desk full juice.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Grand Guru (18/1/22)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Maybe we should do a group buy of this? USD 42
> 
> View attachment 248532


Count me in

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (18/1/22)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Maybe we should do a group buy of this? USD 42
> 
> View attachment 248532


I'm in too, provided I can make payment after the 25th

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (18/1/22)

KrayFish404 said:


> If you have troubles building, get leaking and just don't have a mentor to assist,



If you live in Cape Town, as you do, you have several mentors at your disposal. Just go to a vape meet. Very experienced vapers who are always willing to help.

Wrt the Dead Rabbit R, I nominate @Raindance as the resident expert. If you come to a vape meet he will happily show you whatever you need to know. You can also pick @KZOR 's brain. He is without a doubt the most experienced all-round expert in SA (reviewer, coil maker and builder, juice mixer, B&C consumer etc).

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Rivera (18/1/22)

DougP said:


> You got nothing to loose.
> 
> Pop off to Dischem and get yourself these cotton pads.
> Cut 2 strips to same size as dead rabbit strips.
> ...



Aha!!!! I’m going to try this! How is the flavour with these cotton pads?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Grand Guru (18/1/22)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Me too, but, I stocked up on mesh and cotton from All Day Vapes afterwards... which now makes up for it.
> 
> As for tips and tricks: I don't use it myself, it is in the arsenal of Mrs Chuck Norris Lungs at 35-40W with 50/50 12-18mg Freebase juice. I have tried Muji, Dart King, Dischem cotton, tinfoil around the cotton for her. As for the other cottons, she did not like the taste it gave off and it was back to Hellvape Cotton for her. The foil did help, for about a day.
> 
> ...


It'd be awesome if you could post a video. My attempt with Muji cotton was a massive failure!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (18/1/22)

Grand Guru said:


> It'd be awesome if you could post a video. My attempt with Muji cotton was a massive failure!


When I stopped vaping years ago I gave away a big bag of muji... I can kick myself now (Had I known I was going to go back to vaping I would never have gotten rid of it)

@Rivera - Flavor on cotton pads were good for me when I used to use them.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (18/1/22)

Grand Guru said:


> It'd be awesome if you could post a video. My attempt with Muji cotton was a massive failure!



I think that @Raindance uses muji. Maybe he will see this tag or you could PM him.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (18/1/22)

Grand Guru said:


> It'd be awesome if you could post a video. My attempt with Muji cotton was a massive failure!



Need to do a pitstop on it tonight for the Mrs, will do a video and post it once done.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger (18/1/22)

I thought long and hard about this DR R tank,

Then I pitstopped the Tauren solo, stuck it on the Furyan.

That Dead rabbit can stay roadkill for me.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (18/1/22)

baksteen8168 said:


> When I stopped vaping years ago I gave away a big bag of muji... I can kick myself now (Had I known I was going to go back to vaping I would never have gotten rid of it)
> 
> @Rivera - Flavor on cotton pads were good for me when I used to use them.



I ordered a big bag from AliExpress to test out their "free shipping" option... it has arrived in RSA after 2 months and now I wait and see if it will ever arrive at my door... I don't have high hopes, but if it does I can pass some on to @Rivera if still needed. 

You can however get some from local shops in smaller quantities. Here is one that stocks, there are others too: https://www.afrivape.co.za/muji-japanese-organic-cotton-pads

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rivera (18/1/22)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> I ordered a big bag from AliExpress to test out their "free shipping" option... it has arrived in RSA after 2 months and now I wait and see if it will ever arrive at my door... I don't have high hopes, but if it does I can pass some on to @Rivera if still needed.
> 
> You can however get some from local shops in smaller quantities. Here is one that stocks, there are others too: https://www.afrivape.co.za/muji-japanese-organic-cotton-pads



Thank you Darth!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ivc_mixer (18/1/22)

Looks good, fits perfectly, great taste and bubbles galore!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Rivera (18/1/22)

ivc_mixer said:


> Looks good, fits perfectly, great taste and bubbles galore!
> 
> View attachment 248547



This makes me so excited for mine!!!! Also ordered SS

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## ivc_mixer (18/1/22)

One thing I found is that the cotton takes quite a while to properly absorb the juice - I'm running 70/30 juice. Filled it last night, left it 10mins and it was okay, but this morning after a decent time it was properly absorbed and the juice now really starts to shine

Reactions: Informative 4


----------



## DougP (18/1/22)

Rivera said:


> Aha!!!! I’m going to try this! How is the flavour with these cotton pads?


I find flavour slightly better as it wicks better 
Just on that note I find these strips perform at their best at 52 watts.
Give the 52 watts as try

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Rivera (18/1/22)

DougP said:


> I find flavour slightly better as it wicks better
> Just on that note I find these strips perform at their best at 52 watts.
> Give the 52 watts as try



Thanks Doug! Great to hear!

I got the cotton pads, just waiting for the star of the show now


----------



## DougP (18/1/22)

When you gotta just have 2. 
One for fruits and one for deserts.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Rivera (18/1/22)

Aaaaand we up and running!!!!

Thank you to @DougP for the help! Taken a few hits and I am very pleased, think it just needs a little longer to soak in the juice

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## DougP (18/1/22)

Rivera said:


> Aaaaand we up and running!!!!
> 
> Thank you to @DougP for the help! Taken a few hits and I am very pleased, think it just needs a little longer to soak in the juice
> 
> View attachment 248558


Just another tip.
Don't fill tank right to the top. Stop just before end of glass 

Once filled, put on top cap and hold in place with fingers, now turn mod and tank upside down and tighten cap quickly.

Any rta with top fill will force juice into wick when you close cap due to pressure and cause a bit of flooding.
With this method it won't happen as you pushing air through wick and not juice

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rivera (18/1/22)

DougP said:


> Just another tip.
> Don't fill tank right to the top.
> 
> Once filled, put on top cap and hold in place with fingers, now turn mod and tank upside down and tighten cap quickly.
> ...



I’ll remember to do this! Had a woopsie earlier when I filled it to the top

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DougP (18/1/22)

Rivera said:


> I’ll remember to do this! Had a woopsie earlier when I filled it to the top


Yeah if you fill to much it will push a lot of juice through wick and you will get spitting and juice in your mouth.
Good place to stop is about half a millimeter below the edge of the glass, or at edge of glass

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Rivera (18/1/22)

Yoooh this tank chucks good flavour! 

I wasn’t expecting to like it as much as I do, what a win!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Raindance (18/1/22)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> I think that @Raindance uses muji. Maybe he will see this tag or you could PM him.


On the PnP rebuildable I prefer using the Muji cotton as the supplied cotton gets burned by the mere thought of a dry hit. On the DR I tried Muji but found it a bit too thin and would recommend going double layer. I however do not feel the need to do so as the standard pads work very well. For now I have about twenty weeks worth of rebuilding supplies and although I save and clean my used coils, I rebuild with fresh coils and cotton each time as the cost of coils and cotton does not really make recycling worth while right now. Saving up recycled stock should supplies dry up sometime in the future.

Thinking that winding a Muji strip around the coil on the "stick thingy" two times, starting from the little ridge, may be the way to go.

My mixes are 60/40 in winter and 65/35 in summer and no leaking at all. I can understand why max VG juices could possibly present a problem and may be one reason to go the Muji way as the standard pads do seem "tighter" than Muji. With regular juice there is absolutely no wicking problem however. Even pushing 45 and 50 Watt.

Regards

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 4


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (18/1/22)

Quick video...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Grand Guru (18/1/22)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Quick video...



Thanks for the clear video but I don’t have any issues with the original coils and wicks. I was hoping to see a video on how to build wick it with the Muji cotton or dischem pads etc

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rivera (18/1/22)

Grand Guru said:


> Thanks for the clear video but I don’t have any issues with the original coils and wicks. I was hoping to see a video on how to build wick it with the Muji cotton or dischem pads etc



I ordered Muji cotton to try, but I see @Raindance mentioned you need to use a double layer, and since the dischem pads are working really well for me so far, I'm rather going to stay with them.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (18/1/22)

Grand Guru said:


> Thanks for the clear video but I don’t have any issues with the original coils and wicks. I was hoping to see a video on how to build wick it with the Muji cotton or dischem pads etc



Ookie dookie.... challenge accepted on next pitstop. 

It is not much different, you have to cut the muji/dischem cotton to the size of the OG cotton.

Muji double layer, peeling off the edge on the outside facing side only so that you have the "fluffy" side facing the juice.

Dischem cotton also double, no peeling though. 

Then there is a 3rd way to reduce leaking by adding a piece of Muji to the OG cotton along the top edge. Its a bit of a pain but will try and do a video for that too.

Reactions: Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (18/1/22)

I am going to have to get my own R Tank for testing, videos and for the sake of science....

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 4


----------



## ivc_mixer (18/1/22)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Quick video...



So, two things:
1. Thanks, now I understand what the people mean with 'legs out'. Not sure if I did that this time around, but will definitely remember for next time.
2. The part between 12s and 45s, yeah, I forgot that initially and could not figure out why the coil did not want to go down into the bottom section. Lesson learnt as well. Fortunately I did not push too hard and bend the legs.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (18/1/22)

ivc_mixer said:


> So, two things:
> 1. Thanks, now I understand what the people mean with 'legs out'. Not sure if I did that this time around, but will definitely remember for next time.
> 2. The part between 12s and 45s, yeah, I forgot that initially and could not figure out why the coil did not want to go down into the bottom section. Lesson learnt as well. Fortunately I did not push too hard and bend the legs.



Was it the unscrewing before the "legs out" that was confusing, or the part where you couldn't get it in

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## DougP (18/1/22)

ivc_mixer said:


> So, two things:
> 1. Thanks, now I understand what the people mean with 'legs out'. Not sure if I did that this time around, but will definitely remember for next time.
> 2. The part between 12s and 45s, yeah, I forgot that initially and could not figure out why the coil did not want to go down into the bottom section. Lesson learnt as well. Fortunately I did not push too hard and bend the legs.


Just a tip 

Make sure you screw those post screws as far out as you can. 
If you don't sometimes the mesh leg will catch on the screw and bends and doesn't go in

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Informative 2


----------



## ivc_mixer (18/1/22)

Yeah, uhm, didn't unscrew the post screws at all...

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## DougP (18/1/22)

Grand Guru said:


> Thanks for the clear video but I don’t have any issues with the original coils and wicks. I was hoping to see a video on how to build wick it with the Muji cotton or dischem pads etc


Here is the info I sent to Rivera regarding using the Dischem pads.
It's pretty easy to do.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1 | Informative 3


----------



## DougP (18/1/22)

ivc_mixer said:


> Yeah, uhm, didn't unscrew the post screws at all...


When building it's easier to completely remove the airflow ring. It's easier to get to the screws and you wont forget about them

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 3 | Useful 1


----------



## Rivera (18/1/22)

@DougP 's tip for a slightly more wet vape is bang on, my DR R is vaping just the way I like it

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Grand Guru (18/1/22)

DougP said:


> Here is the info I sent to Rivera regarding using the Dischem pads.
> It's pretty easy to do.


Loud and clear! I’ll get some dischem pads and give it a try. Thank you!

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## DougP (18/1/22)

Grand Guru said:


> Loud and clear! I’ll get some dischem pads and give it a try. Thank you!


These ones

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (19/1/22)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Was it the unscrewing before the "legs out" that was confusing, or the part where you couldn't get it in



The first time I tried it the legs were too close together so I pulled them apart. After inserting I tried to screw it in. I found out that the two holes were too close together and ended up in the wrong hole. (who designed this thing?) My biggest issue was that too much juice was running out so I started over again.

The second time I did it I got the hole issue sorted. I think that practice makes perfect. I have been told, rather angrily, that if there is too much cotton in there you shouldn't be screwing at all. At these times the legs are very close together.

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## DavyH (19/1/22)

DougP said:


> Just another tip.
> Don't fill tank right to the top. Stop just before end of glass
> 
> Once filled, put on top cap and hold in place with fingers, now turn mod and tank upside down and tighten cap quickly.
> ...


Agreed. Treat it like a Blotto.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rivera (19/1/22)

Just received my Muji cotton! Guys, why are we doubling it? It’s def thick enough as one

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Rivera (19/1/22)

Okay wow... The DR R produces such impressive flavour with deserts!

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## ivc_mixer (19/1/22)

Rivera said:


> Okay wow... The DR R produces such impressive flavour with deserts!
> 
> View attachment 248636


It absolutely does! I only vape desserts and I am super impressed!

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (19/1/22)

Rivera said:


> Okay wow... The DR R produces such impressive flavour with deserts!
> 
> View attachment 248636




How many times do we have to tell you ? 

How do you like the musket? How long have you had it?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rivera (19/1/22)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> How many times do we have to tell you ?
> 
> How do you like the musket? How long have you had it?



Lol. I'm enjoying my deserts now like never before! YUM 

Had the Musket for about 2 weeks or so, it performs well. Just noticed it does jump watts when turning it off and back on, as it reads the coil (seems to jump to a recommended wattage) which annoys me. Other than that it's a good mod.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Stranger (19/1/22)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/vooppo-musket-vs-obs-engine-100-w-vs-papua.t73997/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AstroT (19/1/22)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Hi @AstroT .
> 
> Regarding your question on rebuilding PnP coils.
> 
> ...




Just wanted to say thank you, I bought 3 of these and have assembled and used 2 so far. These things are really good and I must say better than the disposables that came with my tank by far, much lower wattages same strength, longer battery life and better dtl.

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Grand Guru (21/1/22)

2 weeks on the same coil with daily use and I even changed the eliquid yet the coil is still holding strong!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5 | Informative 1


----------



## AstroT (21/1/22)

Grand Guru said:


> 2 weeks on the same coil with daily use and I even changed the eliquid yet the coil is still holding strong!
> 
> View attachment 248798


I like how it looks on the Obelisk, I'll have to get mine one at some point

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## blujeenz (24/1/22)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> I bought it early and literally paid the price for it.


 
Dont beat yourself up about it, I just paid R650 from Vaperite with no regrets.
The alldayvapes price would be R629 with shipping to Cape town, I think its something, something beach tax.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Raindance (24/1/22)

blujeenz said:


> Dont beat yourself up about it, I just paid R650 from Vaperite with no regrets.
> The alldayvapes price would be R629 with shipping to Cape town, I think its something, something beach tax.


SHHHHHT! don't give government ideas!

Regards

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Spunk3yMunk3y (25/1/22)

@ivc_mixer I don't own this tank nor have experience with the mesh coils, but seeing the comments about the 70/30 wicking issues that some people are posting about in this thread reminded me of the twisp ego coils (specifically the 0.6 ohm). Basically a tip i saw once (could have even been on these forums) was to take a toothpick or needle and slightly puncture the cotton a tiny bit an give it a slight wiggle in the middle of the juice ports; not enough to have juice gushing into the base, but just enough to aid the wicking process. The twisp ego coils were basically a miniature version of these DR-R RTA's. Maybe its worth a try? If someone tries this let me know, hope it works nicely as a little hack for the max VG guys

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## ivc_mixer (25/1/22)

I use only 70/30 juice in my daily rotation and have no issues on this tank, it works like a charm!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Timwis (25/1/22)

ivc_mixer said:


> I use only 70/30 juice in my daily rotation and have no issues on this tank, it works like a charm!


I also religiously mix 70/30 ratio and likewise have had no issues with dry hits!


----------



## Spunk3yMunk3y (25/1/22)

Haha you guys are a really bad influence on me hey... I want to buy mods and tanks and everything now after seeing everyones collections.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Stranger (25/1/22)

NO NO NO

Go here post 7 

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/swapped-my-first-coil.t75210/#post-954698

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## DougP (25/1/22)

Timwis said:


> I also religiously mix 70/30 ratio and likewise have had no issues with dry hits!


I also use 70/30 and run 2 dead rabbit R's daily, one for fruit and one for desert. 
I am also a really bad chain vapor and have never had a single dry hit.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (26/1/22)

Some sad news. AllDayVapes does not have stock of the coil packs anymore and based on email confirmation received from them, they're not restocking it any time soon. After a extensive search, the cheapest alternative is Vaperite @R60ea (which is about R5 more than ADV) and if you're first time buyer on their online site you can get 10% off (orders over R500), so if you order 9 packs you'd pay the same.

Reactions: Informative 2 | Useful 1


----------



## Timwis (26/1/22)

ivc_mixer said:


> Some sad news. AllDayVapes does not have stock of the coil packs anymore and based on email confirmation received from them, they're not restocking it any time soon. After a extensive search, the cheapest alternative is Vaperite @R60ea (which is about R5 more than ADV) and if you're first time buyer on their online site you can get 10% off (orders over R500), so if you order 9 packs you'd pay the same.


Is there a supply problem or other good reason if so fair enough? If not selling a product and then so soon not stocking essential parts needed for that product they have happily sold stinks!


----------



## ivc_mixer (26/1/22)

Timwis said:


> Is there a supply problem or other good reason if so fair enough? If not selling a product and then so soon not stocking essential parts needed for that product they have happily sold stinks!


Seeing as the information in email was shared with me quite easily (and the same response will be sent to anyone else), I can probably share it here as well (direct copy of message):
Hi
We won't be bringing in anything soon, probably till March. These coils are being sold by Vaperite at about the same price they sell them wholesale, no idea what they're trying to do. Which is why we cleared them out at landed cost.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (26/1/22)

So, with that being said, I cannot blame ADV as in at all, in fact I salute them for what they did for us. And take advantage of the Vaperite price now as some other shops I have seen this being sold at prices between R100 and R150 a packet so VR might follow suit.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Timwis (26/1/22)

Price wars and ADV's are not playing, understandable!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Grand Guru (27/1/22)

Vaperite were the first to bring this tank and coils on the local market. I doubt they are playing any games...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (27/1/22)

Grand Guru said:


> Vaperite were the first to bring this tank and coils on the local market. I doubt they are playing any games...



I have experienced some disgusting games played out in corporate, particularly so where buying market share / market dominance is a strategy. The losers of course are the consumer and smaller enterprises rather than their competition. I am however with you here ... Let's give em' all the benefit of doubt

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mollie (9/2/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Mollie (9/2/22)

Decided to get one today from vape rite still in testing mode

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Grand Guru (9/2/22)

The vaper said:


> Decided to get one today from vape rite still in testing mode


You’d better throw it on a dual battery mod!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mollie (9/2/22)

Grand Guru said:


> You’d better throw it on a dual battery mod!


I only had the drag x with me but the 21700 is performing good

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------

